# Origami Bettas!!!!!



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I have created an origami betta. Actually I have alot of them but I created a great fold that also has veils as well! If you want one just say if you want veil or upright. All colors are randomized. They are free!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I won't post pictures so it will be a suprize! Just pm me these things
1 where to send it
2 multiples? max 5
3 tail type veil or upright
Thanks


----------



## NanaBeams (Feb 24, 2014)

Are you mailing them? I'd love some if they were free! ;D


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Yup! I love doing origami.


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Ohhh!! Are you still making these?? I would love some! I've been looking for some betta art for my room


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Absolutely! They are free and I am making them!


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Awesome! Please send me some, I'll send you my information.


----------

